# anyone know about 4WD



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Does anyone here happen to know anything about four wheel drive?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

my parents van that I drive is all wheel drive.
But thats really different hopefully someone can help


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

A little bit, what is it you need to know?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

How to use it LOL. Winter is coming up so I may need it and its my first 4x4 vechile :-D


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Lot of new vehicles are equipped with automatic 4x4 where it kicks on automatically, and some have a simple knob u just put to 4x4 high or low. Our expedition had that option, manual or automatic your choice. The new Denali is completly automatic i believe, so smart it'll kick in right away when u need it!

What kind of vehicle are we talking?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It's a 2000 ford f150 xlt extended cab. it has the floor shifter


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Drive in 4 Hi in the snow,Ice and sand on the roads.DO NOT drive if it is dry roads in 4 Hi or 4 Low or you will tear up the front diff. and the transfercase.
The front end needs the wheels to slip or it binds up and $$$.Unless it is realy snowing and the roads are covered you don't need 4x4 R.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

My jeep is so old you have to get out of the car and lock the wheels manually.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

It might not be a bad idea to try it out now BEFORE you need it, nothing sucks worse than finding out it doesn't work when you do need it. If the truck has manual hubs, it is also a good idea to periodically engage them and drive a few miles.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> It might not be a bad idea to try it out now BEFORE you need it, nothing sucks worse than finding out it doesn't work when you do need it. If the truck has manual hubs, it is also a good idea to periodically engage them and drive a few miles.


Haha yeah that was my plan, but first I needed to know how to work it LOL. It'll be a little while yet before we get snow here. :-( Thanks though guys I'll let you all know how it works out :-D


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I used to have a GMC Sierra Z71 and I have a 1951 Willys 4x4 in building so I know a good bit. Just leave it in 2wd when on dry roads and 4hi when you need more traction only use 4lo if your'e really need it in 4lo youre truck can't go very fast but most people never need 4wd more less to put it into 4lo but if your stuck put your transmission in first and transfer case in 4lo. If I were you I would probally get some type of traction in the rear axle I had a locker in my z71 but a Powertrax system is what I would get now because its smooth like a limited slip but the traction from a locker and if you put one of these on a stock 2wd it will get more traction than a stock 4wd. Here's a link http://powertrax.com/noslip.html If you need to know anything else I'll be glad to help you just ask.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh yeah the truck won't have manual hubs if its a 2000 though manual hubs are tougher they are a pain in the ass


----------

